# stucked on loading screen (IMPORTANT!!!)



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

hey TSF member,

I got my Samsung galaxy s ii like 2 month ago and i went to root it because i want to download paid applications and one application i downloaded is called font changer, i accidently changed the font like 6-7 times to see which one is nicer and suddenly my phone froze. i restarted it 2 times, waited for 3 hours and it is still in loading screen which say " samsung galaxy S II". I've tried taking out the battery, also put it into download mode and it also wont work. I have tried all methods and it still doesn't work. i do not know what to do. i am thinking of taking it to the service shop and repair. 

Have any good solutions to solve my problem before i take my phone to the shop for repair ?

thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

One of the first things you are HIGHLY advised to do once you root is to take a nandroid backup of your phone so you are able to recover if necessary. Did you do this?

Did you flash an alternative recovery during the root process?


----------



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

i did a backup of my app, contacts and message on to my sd card and i just put in another custom rom it works and booted and it doesnt stuck at the loading screen but now there is a yellow triangle and i cant get rid of it. my samsung galaxy s ii now have a kernel "[email protected]#26" and a base version of "19100XXkI1" build model "Exynos 6.0" and so which orginal kernel can i use to get rid of the triangle or must be the kernel the same then can get rid of the yellow triangle ? i tried to find the original kernel but there isant one for my kernel version but i found a list of original and not original kernel. 

which original kernel is suitable one for my samsung galaxy s II ?

link: [KERNEL] Insecure Kernels for use with rooting - xda-developers


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Is it a yellow triangle with an exclamation point in it?

If so, that's the Android stock recovery screen.

How did you load another custom rom? Via an alternative recovery? Clockwork is a very popular alternative recovery.

I doubt the kernel is causing the phone to automatically boot into recovery mode. Something else is happening.


----------



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

i rooted my phone because i want to download paid application but yes the yellow triangle with an exclamation point in it and the kernel i using doesnt cause my phone to automatically reboot but i download a application called "font changer" and i used it for like 5-6 times and it does change my phone font and it fozed suddenly and i reboot it and it doesnt want to reboot, the stock recovery also doesnt want to work so i found a fourm which helped me alot to get the clockwork recovery and i download the clockwork recovery and found out that the clockwork is very useful and it is better than the stock recovery than i load a custom rom the first time which i like but it doesnt have the features so i wipe everything and reload another custom rom from the clockwork recovery which is has the orginial rom but is is a but different and the problem is i do not know know which kernel to use to remove the yellow triangle.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

We do not provide support for illegal activities. While rooting may not be an illegal activity - downloading paid applications free of charge is considered illegal and we will not continue support.

I recommend you heading over to XDA Developers for continued support with the root process.

Android Forums & Windows Phone Discussion @ xda-developers

Thread closed.


----------

